# NC Barn Opportunity - Looking for Trainer to help start up



## NCTwingSpringsFarm (Apr 15, 2007)

I was hoping you all may be able to help me find a resource in order to find a trainer for a barn I have just outside of Charlotte, NC

30 Acres, 16 stall barn, full lounge, tack rooms, 300x170 ring.

Thanks for any feedback you may have.


----------

